# Possibly (another) competition in Virginia on December 6



## Jason Baum (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First off, I know I haven't posted here in forever. But I've still been cubing and reading the forum discussions here, so I'm not dead or anything.  Anyway I've wanted to host a competition at my school for a while and it looks like a good posssibility that it can happen this semester. Unfortunately though the only possible date I would be able to do it this semester is December 6. So I need to know how many people would be able to make it if it were to happen on this day. The competition would be in central Virginia at Liberty University. I already have a room and everything, and there is plenty of free parking and nearby hotels. So I basically just need to know if enough people can make it on December 6th before I make it official.

Thanks guys!

-Jason


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 26, 2008)

Tally me in your vote.
Virginia Cubers represented.
I wonder if we can find a focal point between Mitchell, You, and I. Like a city that we could all meet up in with ease. anyway.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think I can do 2 comps in a row. Probably January is better or after March SATs.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I don't think I can do 2 comps in a row. Probably January is better or after March SATs.



Come on Fanwuq, you can't pass this up!


----------



## Jason Baum (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I actually didn't realize that December 6 was only a week after Daniel's competition (cause I'm dumb), so let me know if January works better. It wouldn't be a big deal to push the date back.


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, im another VA cuber ^.^ Me and a friend who also cubes could probably make it to the tournament depending on how far Liberty University is from where i live. I live near Richmond


----------



## Jason Baum (Sep 26, 2008)

Liberty is about two hours from Richmond... hope to see you both there!


----------



## MistArts (Sep 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I can do 2 comps in a row. Probably January is better or after March SATs.
> ...



I can't go either.


----------



## Jason Baum (Sep 26, 2008)

To the guys that can't go: Would you be able to make it if it were in January instead?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 26, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> To the guys that can't go: Would you be able to make it if it were in January instead?



I don't know. My dad doesn't like having to drive me everywhere everyday. Especially a 3 hours drive. I'll see.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 26, 2008)

It depends what time in January, please not the last week :|


----------



## Crickets (Sep 26, 2008)

Ehh I'd come if I was faster lol. I'm a NC cuber so I might see yall there in the future.


----------

